# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Arztwechsel?

## edda10

Hallo
Bei meinem Vater(67) wurde Anfang Juni ein PSA von 7,1 ermittelt.Nach 5 Tagen Antibiotika neue PSA-Messung Anfang August.PSA-Wert 7,3.Jetzt soll er gleich zur Biobsie in die Praxis. Uns geht das alles zu schnell.Weitere Untersuchungen haben nicht stattgefunden.Muß mann den gleich solche Geschütze auffahren,oder sollen wir einen anderen Arzt suchen. Ich hätte gern mal ein paar Meinungen.


Danke im voraus.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

warum denn diese Angst und Panik vor der Biopsie?
Sie ist leider immer noch der einzig verbindliche Nachweis für einen Prostatakrebs (sofern etwas gefunden wird). Nicht gefunden heißt leider bei der Biopsie nur nicht gefunden und nicht "kein Krebs".

Ein relative harmloser Eingriff mit wenig Nebenwirkungen in der Regel. Sie kann schmerzfrei unter lokaler Betäubung oder gar unter Vollnarkose gemacht werden.

Ich hatte bei einem PSA von 7,5 vor der OP einen bereits (zu) weit fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs.

Ich würde Ihrem Vater nicht zu einem Arztwechsel, sondern zur Biopsie raten.

Das Ergebnis wird dann die weiteren Maßnahmen bestimmen.

Alles Gute!

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

PS: Er kann natürlich auch den Urintest PCA3 für 400  machen lassen und bekommt dann auch nur Risikograde für einen eventuell vorhandenen PK genannt.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich edda10,



> Hallo
> Bei meinem Vater(67) wurde Anfang Juni ein PSA von 7,1 ermittelt.Nach 5 Tagen Antibiotika neue PSA-Messung Anfang August.PSA-Wert 7,3.Jetzt soll er gleich zur Biopsie in die Praxis. Danke im voraus.


 Wenn der Urologe wirklich eine Prostataentzündung = Prostatitis festgestellt hat und möchte nach so kurzer Zeit schon biopsieren, dann finde ich schon -wenn es möglich ist- einen anderen Urologen aufsucht! Laßt Euch nicht kirre machen, alles mit Ruhe und Bedacht!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Edda,
welche früheren PSA-Werte sind denn vorhanden? Mit früheren Werten könnte man die Notwendigkeit einer Biobsie evtl. verdeutlichen oder ein weiteres Abwarten begründen. Wie Hansjörg Burger schon schrieb, ist die einzig zuverlässige Methode einen Tumor aufzuspühren die Biopsie.

Liebe Grüße
Heribert

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo edda10,

die Angaben sind etwas verwirrend. 

- Anfang Juni wurde ein PSA-Wert von 7,1 ng/ml festgestellt.
- "Nach 5 Tagen Antibiotika neue PSA-Messung Anfang August"

Heißt das, dass Anfang Juni eine fünftägige Antibiotikum-Kur durchgeführt und erst im August wieder der PSA-Wert bestimmt wurde? Was war dann in der zweiten Junihälfte und im Juli?
Eine Antibiotikum-Kur soll über etwa vier Wochen durchgeführt werden (das ist mein Wissenstand), sonst besteht die Gefahr, dass man eine Antibiotikum-Resistenz heranzüchtet. Nur fünf Tage sind jedenfalls zu wenig, um eine bakterielle Prostatitis auszuschließen. Erst wenn nach einer vernünftig und mit einem geeigneten Antibiotikum (z. B. Ciprofloxacin) durchgeführten Kur der PSA-Wert jedenfalls nicht gefallen ist, sollte eine Biopsie konkret ins Auge gefasst werden. Sie gehört zwar nicht zu den angenehmen Dingen im Leben, aber man kann sie überstehen.

Ralf

----------


## Konrad

Einige Hinweise fehlen noch:

vor der PSA Bestimmung, kein Sport, kein Radfahren, keine Sex also alles was anstengt vermeiden.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Konrad,

diese Ansicht scheint etwas überholt zu sein. 
Prof. Semjonow, Münster äußerte auf dem südwestdeutsdchen Urologenkongress in Freiburg im Mai die Ansicht, dass Radfahren und Sex vor der PSA-Messung überschätzt werde und den PSA-Wert nicht so stark beinflusse.

Allerdings gab er den Ratschlag, auf der Fahrt zum Urologen vor der PSA-Messung am besten nicht das Fahrrad benutzen und vor allen Dingen dabei keinen Sex auf dem Fahrrad zu treiben!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Hierzu passt auch:
*Sex mit Fahrrad: Drei Jahre auf Bewährung*

                    18.11.2007 | 16:40 |                               (DiePresse.com)
*Ein Schotte wurde wegen "sexueller Ruhestörung" angeklagt.*

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## edda10

Hallo im Juni/Juli war keine Behandlung Erst vom 05.08-10.08 Antibiotika .Am 10.08 Dann 2. Kontrolle.Wert kam am 12.08. 7,3.Komentar vom Arzt bei Krebs hilft eben kein Antibiotika,Biopsie soll gleich am 25.08. sein.Weitere Untersuchungen sind nicht erfolgt.

----------


## Konrad

Danke für den Hinweis,

werde mit gleich morgen ein Tandem besorgen und damit zur SG nach Mannheim fahren (wen wieder was ist).

Für den Sex auf dem Rad werden sich im Jungbusch oder am Hafen  schon zwei finden.








> Hallo Konrad,
> 
> diese Ansicht scheint etwas überholt zu sein. 
> Prof. Semjonow, Münster äußerte auf dem südwestdeutsdchen Urologenkongress in Freiburg im Mai die Ansicht, dass Radfahren und Sex vor der PSA-Messung überschätzt werde und den PSA-Wert nicht so stark beinflusse.
> 
> Allerdings gab er den Ratschlag, auf der Fahrt zum Urologen vor der PSA-Messung am besten nicht das Fahrrad benutzen und vor allen Dingen dabei keinen Sex auf dem Fahrrad zu treiben! 
> 
> Hierzu passt auch:
> *Sex mit Fahrrad: Drei Jahre auf Bewährung*
> ...

----------


## edda10

Hallo wie schon geschrieben hatte ich Zweifel bezüglich der, nach meiner Meinung ,vorschnellen Biopsie meines Vaters.Er hat sich doch vom Arzt überzeugen lassen sie sofort zu machen und ist nicht noch einmal zu einem anderen Arzt wegen zweiter Meinung.Heute war der Tag.
Erst ging das Gerät kaput es konnte nur eine Stanze gemacht werden und jetzt liegt er mit 38,7 Fieber flach.Und das obwohl nur 1 Stanze gemacht wurde.Möchte nicht wissen was passiert wäre wenn alle 6 genommen wären.Mein Vater soll sich am Donnerstag wieder melden.wenn das Gerät dann weider ganz ist will er die Biopsie fertig machen.Ich hoffe nur wir müssen diese Nacht nicht noch ins KK und wir bekommen es wieder hin.
Ein Bekannter meines Vaters hat 6 Wochen zugebracht bis er sich erholt hatte von seiner Biopsie beim gleichen Arzt.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Grüß Dich Edda,



> Hallo wie schon geschrieben hatte ich Zweifel bezüglich der, nach meiner Meinung ,vorschnellen Biopsie meines Vaters.Er hat sich doch vom Arzt überzeugen lassen sie sofort zu machen und ist nicht noch einmal zu einem anderen Arzt wegen zweiter Meinung.Heute war der Tag.
> Erst ging das Gerät kaput es konnte nur eine Stanze gemacht werden und jetzt liegt er mit 38,7 Fieber flach.Und das obwohl nur 1 Stanze gemacht wurde.Möchte nicht wissen was passiert wäre wenn alle 6 genommen wären.Mein Vater soll sich am Donnerstag wieder melden.wenn das Gerät dann weider ganz ist will er die Biopsie fertig machen.Ich hoffe nur wir müssen diese Nacht nicht noch ins KK und wir bekommen es wieder hin.
> Ein Bekannter meines Vaters hat 6 Wochen zugebracht bis er sich erholt hatte von seiner Biopsie beim gleichen Arzt.


 Leider geschieht das, weil der Urologe deinem Vater 3 - 5 Tage vor der Biopsie *keine* Antibiotikum und danach verschrieben hat!

Das Antibiotikum sollte m. E. schnellstes nachgereicht werden und ich würde einen anderen Urologen aufsuchen, wenn diese -nehme ich an- Sepsis durch biopsieren der Prostata nicht mehr vorhanden ist!
Gruß, Helmut

----------

